# On page 54 in GON



## 8pointduck (Jan 5, 2018)

How many have seen the picture of the sign in the magazine? What do you think about this?


----------



## Big7 (Jan 5, 2018)

You gotta picture?

I don't buy the mag anymore. (or any for that matter)


----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 5, 2018)

It is in the magazine. GON


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 5, 2018)

8pointduck said:


> It is in the magazine. GON



Yes, we get that... the magazine is not in our possession.  How about a picture of the inside of the magazine for reference?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2018)

It was basically a crude sign written on a board. It said 4 hunters hunting in here from Nov 5th thru Jan 1st  Both sides of the road.

 It did not say if it was public land or private, but I would bet it was on public land.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 7, 2018)

?????
Did they catch any fish?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> ?????
> Did they catch any fish?



Well if there was a pond on either side of they road, they prolly gave it a try.


----------



## hopper (Jan 8, 2018)

What kinda bait??


----------

